# 2/24/2020 Mid-week at Sunapee -- Not exactly Lake Tahoe, but the view is worth it



## abc (Feb 26, 2020)

On my way home after the weekend, decided to stop by at a place to get a few hours of free skiing in on my Epic pass. Options were many: Okemo, Mt Snow, Sunapee...

As I've never been to Sunapee, and the opinions on this site suggest it's a nice place ONLY on weekday, I made a decision to give it a try. I'm sure Okemo and Snow would be just as good, but it's kind of familiar ground for me. Why not try something new? 

Temperature was mild, their website were boasting "Spring Skiing", though I had my doubts, which turned out to be well founded. I got there a bit after 12. Again, most people were at lunch, the mountain was empty. The east side trails were already soft, and the bottom slushy. Still, I enjoyed cruising about slowly, loving the tranquility. Blue trails barely have the pitch to keep moving in such soft conditions. So sampling of green trails are out of the questions. Some of the blacks were softening up just right, which I lapped. Others were still a mix of ice interspersed with loose snow, which later turned slushy, never quite got to the "right" softness. Actually, not too surprising for me. Having done a lot of spring skiing, I believe it takes more than just a couple nights of free-thaw to make corn. It's not quite right time yet. Just a mixture of soft and hard snow. Still good though. 

The view did not disappoint!



And terribly crowded  



As the east side got too soft and too slow, I moved onto the west side, which was softening up quick. Again, lap a few of the steeper blacks and cruise the blues slowly... 

A couple of the trail I kept missing and I somehow ended up on their neighbor, I became obsessed to get to them. That led to my riding the chair back up on 3:58 just so I can say I skied every black and blue at least once! 

A solid 3 hr non-stop skiing. Plenty of time to see the whole mountain. Noticed several glades which could be nice in the right condition. 

All in all, a nice mountain. I enjoyed the stop.


----------



## Zand (Feb 26, 2020)

That giant sign on Skyway Ledges is an eyesore...good god. Only Vail would purposely ruin one of the best views in skiing.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 26, 2020)

Zand said:


> That giant sign on Skyway Ledges is an eyesore...good god. Only Vail would purposely ruin one of the best views in skiing.



Yeah that is really appalling.


----------



## abc (Feb 26, 2020)

Except that’s not the “best” view. (it’s however the “Summit” though)

The best views are slightly below, when the trail forks. Less tree constriction, closer to the lake and more expansive view. 

(it’s the second picture, which unfortunately the forum software insists on turning it sideways)


----------



## abc (Feb 26, 2020)

You can see the faint view of a white cap peak at the distance, which I was told is Mt. Washington.


----------



## Zand (Feb 27, 2020)

I guess thats a little better. The sign still looks atrocious though lol.


----------



## abc (Feb 27, 2020)

I don’t see the difference of that sign vs all the other signs around the mountain. No more or no less atrocious than the rest. 

Ski resorts are by definition manmade “eyesore” in the mountain. Trails, lift/snowgun towers, etc. Not to mention *us*, crawling all over the place like ants on a sugar pile. But they’re all part of the deal of our presence. 

Is this not an “eyesore”?


----------



## Bumpsis (Feb 27, 2020)

abc said:


> Except that’s not the “best” view. (it’s however the “Summit” though)
> 
> The best views are slightly below, when the trail forks. Less tree constriction, closer to the lake and more expansive view.
> 
> (it’s the second picture, which unfortunately the forum software insists on turning it sideways)



At first I thought that the picture with that sign in the middle of the trail was photoshopped, a joke. I guess this is real. I'm more appalled by the fact that is an obstacle and will impede ski traffic coming off the top of the two lifts rather than having the vista spoiled. What a stupid idea.


----------



## NYDB (Feb 27, 2020)

abc said:


> I don’t see the difference of that sign vs all the other signs around the mountain. No more or no less atrocious than the rest.
> 
> Ski resorts are by definition manmade “eyesore” in the mountain. Trails, lift/snowgun towers, etc. Not to mention *us*, crawling all over the place like ants on a sugar pile. But they’re all part of the deal of our presence.
> 
> ...




It seems a little odd since its right in the middle of the trail.  Usually signage is on the side of the trail near a tree or something.  That looks like a highway advertisement.  I guess its there for a photo op?

Is all the signage at Sunapee out in the middle of the trail?


----------



## abc (Feb 27, 2020)

Bumpsis said:


> At first I thought that the picture with that sign in the middle of the trail was photoshopped, a joke. I guess this is real. I'm more appalled by the fact that is an obstacle and will impede ski traffic coming off the top of the two lifts rather than having the vista spoiled. What a stupid idea.


The sign is actually on one side of the trail. (probably taking up no more than 1/4 of the trail width)

It's the camera's optical illusion that it looks like it blocks the whole trail. (like in some photo a kid standing in front looks twice as tall as dad standing behind)


----------



## 57stevey (Feb 27, 2020)

abc said:


> I don’t see the difference of that sign vs all the other signs around the mountain. No more or no less atrocious than the rest.
> 
> Ski resorts are by definition manmade “eyesore” in the mountain. Trails, lift/snowgun towers, etc. Not to mention *us*, crawling all over the place like ants on a sugar pile. But they’re all part of the deal of our presence.
> 
> ...



Not for me, really. Nor is this - 


That Sunapee sign for me looks like it belongs on the side of a bus


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 27, 2020)

Zand said:


> That giant sign on Skyway Ledges is an eyesore...good god. Only Vail would purposely ruin one of the best views in skiing.



Almost "Q-Burke" levels of arrogance, for no reason

re: abc  ... the sign is superfluous at best for a meager summit elevation, to have the view obstructed to note such mediocrity as if it were a greater aspect than the view itself. The sign is clearly not at the actual USGS recognized summit, so it comes across as a gimmick.

I'm glad Sunapee sucks in the crowds because after my last time there about 8 years ago I have no interest in returning.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 27, 2020)

Ya'll are pretty uptight.  This sign has been at the top of Wildcat for many years now.  Also clearly not at the true 4062 elevation.  I ski right by it and think nothing of it. Lots of families always there taking pictures to remember their day.  Good for them. 



Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 27, 2020)

^
That's a halfway respectable elevation for one thing, also not placed in the middle of a primary trail off the "summit"

Still it's a weak sign that if anything negatively affects the view... gapers with their camera/phones already in their hands may disagree.. if I was trying to get a photo I'd ski to a position that was out of my view. You like this view?, here's our tattoo.


----------



## raisingarizona (Feb 27, 2020)

I'm so disgusted I just puked all over my keyboard while simultaneously shitting in my pants.


----------



## abc (Feb 27, 2020)

bdfreetuna said:


> Still it's a weak sign that if anything negatively affects the view...


Except that isn’t “the view”!

A far better view is another 10-20 yards further where the trails wider and trees are less constricted. 

Mind you, none of the “views” are natural. They’re only open because the ski trails were cut and the trees dead... So get over it, it’s a largely man made setting.


----------

